

How I Use Foursquare Checkins to Beat the Crowd - zsch
http://blog.zachschnell.com/post/45694585226/how-i-use-checkins-to-beat-the-crowd

======
JacksonGariety
This is awesome.

~~~
zsch
Thank you! I love looking at this kind of real-world data, and the project
doubled as a great way to practice Python.

